# المنتديات العامة > منتدى الترحيب والتهاني >  >  الليله عيد ميلادك ....!!!~

## ورده محمديه

يا طيور الصبح هللى
ويا نجوم السماء ابقى فى السماء ولا تغربى 
يا زهور الربيع تفتحي
وافتحي ابواب الحياه لكل زهرة تأبى التفتح
فاليوم عيد ميلاد صديقتي 
اليوم اجمل الايام واروع الليالى
اليوم غنت الساعات 
ورقصت الثوانى 
اليوم انحنى التاريخ 
وقبلت السفن الموانئ 
اليوم عيد ميلادكِ دموعتي 25\ 8
(دمعة طفله يتيمه  :bigsmile: )

كل عام وانتي صديقتي :embarrest:   

 
http://shiavoice.com/play-47164.html 



ياعيد قلبي صاحبي عيد ميلاده
*"العمـــركله" لــك .. فرحه وشرحه ..*
*عساني حي .. وأحضر كـــل أعيادك ..*
*واهديك وردات الـــغلا فوق صرحه ..*
*ازداد عمــــرك .. صح!.. لكنه ازدادك ..*
*في خافقي لك بالـــغلا ألف صفحــــه ..* 


 




كل عام وانتِ بخير 
كل عام وانتي لرحمن اقرب وعلى طاعته ادوم  

 

كل سنه وانتي بمليون خير وصحه وعافيه 
وان شاء الله ربنا يجعل ايامك كلها سعاده في سعاده 
وفرح في فرح 
وعقبال ما تطفي مئات الشموع  
 
والحين 
اترك المعايدهـ السنعده من الاعضاء لان معايدتي بسيطه وعلى قدي  :noworry:

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

كل عام وانتي بخير ..

العمر كله يارب ..

كل المودة

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد 
ألف مبروووووووووك غلاااااااتي وحبيبة قلبي 
 :embarrest:  { دمعة طفله يتيمه }  :embarrest: 
كل عااام واتني بألف خيررر وصحه وسلامه
والعمررر كله ياارب بطاعة الرحمن
احلى خبررر واحلى مناسبة  :bigsmile:  
*تمنيت أكون أنا وياك*
*عالبحر نضوي الشموع*
*وننتظرالوقت يمر لجل*
*أحتفل بميلادك ياقمر*
*وأباركلك بلي مضى*
*واللي جايلك من عمر*
*وأهمسلك كل عام وإنت*
*بخير يا أحلى البشر تصدق*
*عاد احترت بالهدية الورد*
*ولاّ العطر لا إنت قدرك*
*أكبر من هالقدر ولجل*
*هذا بهديلك كلمة تذكرني*
*بها طول العمرأحبك*
*{ يا أغلى البشر }* 

وعقبااااال ما اشوفك احلى عرووس ياااارب  
واخص بالشكرر غاليتي ورده محمديه بالتذكير
لعيد ميلاد صقيقتنااااا الغاليييه  :embarrest: 
وارجوو السموحه ع التقصير في حقكم 
موفقييين جميعاً لكل خير وصلاااح
دمتم بكل الاماني 
سلااااامي مصحوب بدعائي لكم أحبتي

----------


## ABU A7MED

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

كل عام وأنتى بألف خير أختى 

ويارب عقبال مليووون سنة  :toung: 

خالص تحيتى ..~

----------


## ليلاس

عيد ميلاد سعيد عزيزتي

دمعة طفله يتيمه

العمر كله ان شاء الله

----------


## آهات حنونه

*كل عام وأنتي بألف خير*
*العمر كله انشاء الله.....وايامك كلها سعاده*
**
**

----------


## عفاف الهدى

كل سنة وانت طيبه

----------


## إبتسام السهم

كل عام وأنت بخير 

عقبال 1000سنه  ...

----------


## ام الحلوين

*الف الف الف الف الف الف الف
الف الف الف الف الف الف 
الف الف الف الف الف 
الف الف الف الف 
**الف الف الف
الف الف
*  

*مبروك دموع 
* *
*
*وعقبال مليون سنه*
*وأن شاء الله تكون سنه مليئه بالسعاده والفرح ياكريم*

----------


## كبرياء

*كل عـآإأم وإأنتي بألف خير دمعهـ ..* 
*وعقبـآإأل المليوون سنه ..!*
*ربي يخليكم لـبعض ..~*

----------


## خادمة الزهره

عقابل ميئة سنة وكل عام وانتي بخير

----------


## قطعة سكر

كل عاام وانتي بخير عزيزتي 
دمعة طفله يتيمه
وعقبال مليون سنه..~
سي ياا..}

----------


## حلاالكون

*كل عااااااااام وانتي بخيرررررررر*
*العمر كله يارب :)*

----------


## صفآء الروح

**
*كل عام وانتي بخير دموعة*
*وعقبال 1000000 سنة تقضيها مع اهلش وحبايبش* 
**
***
*عيد ميلاد السعــد*
*عيد ميلاد الفـــرح*
*عيد ميلاد الصبــا*
*عيد ميلاد الحسن*
*عيد ميلاد الشفافية*
*عيد ميلاد النرجسية*
*عيد ميلاد الجمال*
*عيد ميلاد الغرام*
*عيد ميلاد الحب* 
*عيد ميلادي أنا* 
*عيد ميلاد أشياء كثيرة*
*هو عيد ميلادك أنتي*
*فعيد ميلاد جديد*
*عيد ميلاد سعيد*
*وكل عام وأنتي بألف ألف خير*
***
** 
*وهذا الكيك غناتوو..* 
** 
**
*وهذا الورد والهدايا..*
*لاتخافي وصيتهم بالهدايا^^* 
** 
** 
** 
** 
** 
**
*وينعاآآد عليكِ يالغلا وإنتِ بأآآلف خير وصحة وعاآآفية..*
*تقبلي تحياتي* 
*دمتي بخير* 
**

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم...

كل عام ودمعة بكل خير...


كل عام وأنتِ موالية..


كل عام وشموع الأمل تملأ فؤادك...


كل عام وأمانيكِ مُحققة بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين...




وروودة حبيبتي ..ربي يخليكم لبعض ولايفرقكم...إن شاء الله..

موفقين ومقضية حوائجكم بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين

دمتم بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اولاً شي توي ادري عن الموضوع والله تفأجات :in_love: 

ثانياً الف الف شكــــــــر الى اغلى الحبايب على هيك عيد ميلاد
لاخلا ولاعدم من هيك قلب طيب 
وابصراحه مو عارفه ويش قول 

كل شي قليل  في حقك غناتيي
الله لاااا يحرمني منك يااااااااااااارب
قولوا اميـــــــــــن
وكل عام انتِ الاقرب الى قلبي


الشبكه
عوامية صفوانيه
ABU A7MED
ليلاس
بحر العجائب
عفاف الهدى
ابتسام السهم
ام الحلوين
كبريآء
خادمة الزهره
قطعة سكر
حلا الكون
نهضة احساس
دمعة على السطور


كل الشكر ليكم 
وانتوا بصحه وسلامه
لاخلا ولاعدم منكم ....

ترقبوا تغطية عيد ميلادي قريباً جداااا

----------


## الباسمي

كل عام وأنتم بخير

----------

